# Drag 157w Timeout error



## TyTy (29/10/18)

Hey guys

Getting a Timeout error on my drag everytime I press the fire button and screen seems dull (this all started yesterday) is there a way to fix this cause all I have seen online is that it is RIP right now... any1 else have this error? Had the mod for 11 months

Thanks guys


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/10/18)

TyTy said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Getting a Timeout error on my drag everytime I press the fire button and screen seems dull (this all started yesterday) is there a way to fix this cause all I have seen online is that it is RIP right now... any1 else have this error? Had the mod for 11 months
> 
> Thanks guys


Hi @TyTy - I dont have the mod personally, but some online research suggest that some people fixed this issue by either updating the firmware or reverting back to the original firmware and then updating back to the most recent. 

(again, I don't have one, just going off what I have read)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (29/10/18)

TyTy said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Getting a Timeout error on my drag everytime I press the fire button and screen seems dull (this all started yesterday) is there a way to fix this cause all I have seen online is that it is RIP right now... any1 else have this error? Had the mod for 11 months
> 
> Thanks guys



Mod giving you a timeout for being naughty?


----------

